# wpa_supplicant: Verbinde mit bevorz. AP wenn in Reichweite

## manuels

Moin,

in meiner wpa_supplicant.conf stehen zwei Netzwerke mit unterschiedlicher Priorität.

Ist das "hoch Prioritätsnetzwerk" beim Start nicht erreichbar, verbindet sich wpa_supplicant mit dem anderen.

Soweit so gut.

Nun soll aber wpa_supplicant, sobald das "hoch Prioritätsnetzwerk" wieder in Reichweite ist, die Verbindung zum low priority-Netzwerk abbrechen und sich mit diesem anderen verbinden.

Ich habe schon scan_ap auf 1 gestellt, was aber nichts bringt.

Gibt es sonst noch eine Möglichkeit dem Programm das beizubringen?

----------

## Necoro

Ich weiß nicht, ob wpa_supplicant so etwas von Hause aus kann... Schonmal überlegt, zB wicd zu benutzen?

----------

## firefly

Du kannst für jedes konfigurierte Netzwerk eine priorität festlegen:

Auszug aus der manpage wpasupplicant.conf:

 *manpage wpasupplicant.conf wrote:*   

>  priority
> 
> 	     The priority of a network when selecting among multiple networks;
> 
> 	     a higher value means a network is more desirable.	By default
> ...

 

----------

## manuels

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Schonmal überlegt, zB wicd zu benutzen?

 Nee, ist das zu empfehlen?

Waere schoen wenn das auch ohne klappen wuerde.

firefly: Ich nutze Prioritaeten. Diese werden aber eben nur betachtet wenn wpa_supplicant startet und nicht neu ausgewertet, wenn ein anderes Netzwerk in Reichweite kommt.

----------

## Necoro

 *manuels wrote:*   

>  *Necoro wrote:*   Schonmal überlegt, zB wicd zu benutzen? Nee, ist das zu empfehlen?

 

Für nen Laptop finde ich es nützlich ... Ob es jetzt genau das tut, was du willst, weiß ich aber nicht... (Käme auf einen Versuch an  :Smile: )

----------

